# Plume or...?



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Hey guys,
Fairly new to cigars compared to some here.
Pulled out this Montecristo Petit Tubo to smoke tonight and saw this. I've never seen so much white on a stick so I've got to ask. Plume or mold? 
No idea how old this is our how it was stored before I got it. 
It was in a 3 pack a friend gifted to me. He got it from someone before that.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Mold


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

Most definitely mold. Throw it out.


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Thanks guys. I thought so. 
Good thing they were free


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

White mold can be wiped off. The cigar will most likely smoke just fine. 

Blue mold is a different story.


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

curmudgeonista said:


> White mold can be wiped off. The cigar will most likely smoke just fine.
> 
> Blue mold is a different story.


Looked blueish to me, but I suck at color shades.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Scap said:


> Looked blueish to me, but I suck at color shades.


I see what you mean. But I think it's just the lighting and the OP did mention never having seen so much white on a cigar before.

Also, I think blue mold typically manifests itself differently... sort of "in" the wrapper instead of on it. I have not see a lot of that, though. So, I could be wrong. But if it wipes off he should be okay.


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

curmudgeonista said:


> I see what you mean. But I think it's just the lighting and the OP did mention never having seen so much white on a cigar before.
> 
> Also, I think blue mold typically manifests itself differently... sort of "in" the wrapper instead of on it. I have not see a lot of that, though. So, I could be wrong. But if it wipes off he should be okay.


That's true, didn't think it could have been his flash or that blue mold grows differently.

I'm just so freaking allergic to molds that I want to use flamethrowers to get rid of any sight of it.

Good thing I didn't discover penicillin, it would have never been labeled an antibiotic.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Like the monkey said, Wipe it down and dry box it for a couple days.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Yep...mold. If it's blue...throw them out...if it's white you can wipe it off with just a paper towel that is moistened. Check the foot for any growth...if you see mold there start cutting it until you don't see any mold but that doesn't mean there isn't any at all....there is inherent risk so don't get the idea that just because you've wiped it off or cut it back that you can go out and just smoke one everyday w/o risk. Quarantine them and every once in awhile ...as long as there isn't any continued growth...smoke one every so often.


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Thanks for all the info guys! This place is great!


Well, the one I took a picture of, I tossed. Too much mold for me...even if I had wiped it I would have felt sick when I eventually smoked it.
I checked the other two I have and one has a bit of mold and the other has none. So, I'll keep those two and I'll quarantine them as suggested.


----------



## the1and0nly (Jan 28, 2016)

Typically the tubos have some Spanish cedar inside the tube.. I've noticed even with non-tubos sticks wrapped in Spanish cedar there is an increased chance of mold because the wood holds excess moisture directly to the stick.

I always store tubos outside of the tube and I also remove the SC from non-cuban sticks that have it inside the cello. Just something to consider.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

the1and0nly said:


> Typically the tubos have some Spanish cedar inside the tube.. I've noticed even with non-tubos sticks wrapped in Spanish cedar there is an increased chance of mold because the wood holds excess moisture directly to the stick.
> 
> I always store tubos outside of the tube and IT also remove the SC from non-cuban sticks that have it inside the cello. Just something to consider.


This has been an issue for years esp. going back to the Anejo cigar which is one of my favorites. AF tends to wrap some of their stock in cedar which I like....but not when it's inside a tubo for periods of time. Cedar as we know can impart that distinctive aroma and taste into our cigars..just like a good humidor but the problem with tubos is that they seal and cedar can be a mold magnet. The smart thing to do is to put those cedar wrapped cigars into another type of humidor where they can be exposed to oxygen...a wood humidor...this way you will have an exchange of RH and oxygen.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

How did I know it was gonna be mold?
I must be psychic.


----------



## Chad Vegas (Sep 29, 2015)

Good luck wiping them down & for god's sake keep them away from your other sticks! At least they were free..


----------

